# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo представляет планшет Miix 520 на IFA 2017

## Labs

Компания Lenovo (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) представляет новый планшет-трансформер Lenovo Miix 520. Устройство объединяет богатый набор функций и возможность быстрой трансформации для комфортного использования в любой ситуации: на работе, дома или в дороге.


Lenovo Miix 520 создан на базе новейшего процессора Intel® Quad Core™ i7 8-го поколения и ОС Windows 10. Устройство оснащается оперативной памятью DDR4 объемом до 16 ГБ и накопителями PCIe SSD ёмкостью до 1 ТБ. Благодаря этим характеристикам Miix 520 с легкостью обрабатывает основные приложения, необходимые для работы или развлечений. 

*Miix 520 для профессионалов*
При весе всего 880 граммов и толщине 9,9 мм, Miix 520 идеально подходит для людей с насыщенным рабочим графиком. Возможность трансформации и опциональный LTE модуль1 для подключения к интернету позволяют использовать его дома, в офисе или во время путешествий. Полноразмерная эргономичная клавиатура с подсветкой превращает планшет в полноценный ноутбук. Камера WorldView, встроенная в Miix 520, производит качественные снимки и при необходимости преобразовывает их в 3D формат2.


*Miix 520 для учебы*
Недавние исследования показывают, что цифровые стилусы значительно повышают эффективность учебного процесса по сравнению с традиционными ручками, карандашами и клавиатурами.


Для работы в классе студенты могут отсоединить сенсорный дисплей Miix 520 и использовать полноразмерную клавиатуру для написания и редактирования больших текстов. Опциональный стилус Lenovo Active Pen 2 для Miix 520 позволяет делать зарисовки с невероятной точностью, не уступающей привычным карандашам и бумаге. С помощью стилуса можно редактировать и вносить комментарии к изображениям, полученным с помощью камеры WorldView для 2D и 3D сканирования. 


Пакет программ для сенсорного ввода Windows Ink™ и опциональный стилус Lenovo Active Pen 2 позволяет делать наброски, редактировать и писать аннотации к изображениям


*Miix 520 для дома*
Благодаря ассистенту Cortana трансформер Miix 520 может служить не только хабом и командным центром для систем умного дома, но и домашним цифровым помощником с голосовым управлением. С помощью Cortana можно искать информацию в сети, получать новости и даже управлять настройками Miix 520, используя его встроенный микрофон и динамики Dolby Audio™. Цифровой помощник распознает команды на дистанции до 4 метров3 и использует машинное обучение для изучения привычек и предпочтений пользователя, чтобы предугадывать его потребности в будущем. 


_1 Необходимы сим-карта и тарифный план для подключения к интернету; возможны дополнительные условия, которые могут изменяться._
_2 Для работы камеры WorldView необходимо обновление Windows 10 Fall Creators Update, которое будет автоматически устанавливаться с октября 2017 г._
_3 Персональный ассистент Cortana с технологией дистанционного распознавания команд способна распознавать голосовые команды на расстоянии до 4 метров, в том числе в режиме ожидания и требует наличия обновления Windows 10 Fall Creators Update, которое будет устанавливаться автоматически с октября 2017 года._

----------

